# Rude and Crude Homebuilt dyno



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, that is a work of art, does not matter what it looks like as long as it works

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

them poor canucks!
:tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Classic Fronk-en-steen

Love it!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

See Rick, I already looked it over good & picked up on the spring loaded stop pin setup as an idea for the future, You gotta look past the surface to see the beauty in the design. That makes it art. I am still impressed with it, I like to see a car loaded up on it, but of course from a safe distance, Ha Ha, that bad boy is a monster!

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we are racing here tonight, so will be in the basement where my cell phone hardly works (sprint) but everyone else phone does


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

my fav is using duct tape to defrost a freezer by taping to a stove
the point was that it a lot faster!

till the freezer caught on fire


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm a man. I can change. If I HAVE to. I guess.... 

Naturally I have a degree in field engineering...bailing wire, inner tube slices, hickory wedges, and of course the strategically placed rock...

...as well as a masters in the modern genres of zip-tie/bungee theory, and proffessional grade adhesives like duct tape or velcro.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My wife loves that show, I bought her the box set for Christmas, but I have to say most of the skits are the funniest thing on TV.

"If the women don't find you handsome, at least let them find you handy" RG. 

I also think RedGreen had an influence on my Son, as that boy can truly fix many things with duct tape, I cant claim I was the one who taught him that.

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

If it aint broke...

yer not trying!

hahahahahaha....words to live by


----------

